# Fluval Flex Filter intake cover ideas



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

I noticed last night and this morning that my nemesis, pond snails, have managed to get in my 9 g (most likely via my transplanting plants from my 55 g to my 9...thought I had gotten all the eggs...grrrr). Anyway - the ponds are itty bitty still. I'm smooshing them as I find them BUT I don't want them getting into the filter ways where I can't see them and where they probably already are!

The flex has two filter intakes top and bottom with slits that allow the flow in. These slits are easily large enough for any pond snail to slip in and out of. Any ideas on what could be placed in them to prevent this?

Thanks in advance! My google fu is broken today - I just can't seem to find something that would work and keep the ponds out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not aware of any way to do what is needed! Sorry, but I also have trouble with snails (MTS) getting into my filters. I find it pretty disappointing to jam one of the sharp little buggers in my hand when I squeeze out the sponges! But as far as I know they are almost too small to see when they enter and once there, they are laying eggs and doing their thing. I have had African cichlid tanks where the fish keep them from coming out but they stay under the sub and in the filter with no trouble. Treatment or nuking? Perhaps others will have a better plan?


----------



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I'm not aware of any way to do what is needed! Sorry, but I also have trouble with snails (MTS) getting into my filters. I find it pretty disappointing to jam one of the sharp little buggers in my hand when I squeeze out the sponges! But as far as I know they are almost too small to see when they enter and once there, they are laying eggs and doing their thing. I have had African cichlid tanks where the fish keep them from coming out but they stay under the sub and in the filter with no trouble. Treatment or nuking? Perhaps others will have a better plan?


Ugh yeah I think I either have to try to nuke them out (really don't want to) or just manually remove them as they appear...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Try a couple of assassin snails which will at least substantially reduce if not eliminate the pest snail population. Assassins may breed, but at a much slower rate, needing both male and female, unlike pond snails. And the assassins are at least nicer looking snails.


----------



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

SueD said:


> Try a couple of assassin snails which will at least substantially reduce if not eliminate the pest snail population. Assassins may breed, but at a much slower rate, needing both male and female, unlike pond snails. And the assassins are at least nicer looking snails.


Yeah I am doing that in my 55 but I moved my mystery snail to the 9 so I don't want to put assassins in with him 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

NBGwen said:


> Yeah I am doing that in my 55 but I moved my mystery snail to the 9 so I don't want to put assassins in with him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Oh, well... I don't know about mystery snails but the assassins don't bother my nerite snails if that's any help.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

NBGwen said:


> I noticed last night and this morning that my nemesis, pond snails, have managed to get in my 9 g (most likely via my transplanting plants from my 55 g to my 9...thought I had gotten all the eggs...grrrr). Anyway - the ponds are itty bitty still. I'm smooshing them as I find them BUT I don't want them getting into the filter ways where I can't see them and where they probably already are!
> 
> The flex has two filter intakes top and bottom with slits that allow the flow in. These slits are easily large enough for any pond snail to slip in and out of. Any ideas on what could be placed in them to prevent this?
> 
> Thanks in advance! My google fu is broken today - I just can't seem to find something that would work and keep the ponds out.


The covers for the 2 intakes snap out, you can try some filter floss or similar in the cover, the con is it will need to be closely monitored for clogging and renewal


----------



## NBGwen (Dec 8, 2017)

charlie 1 said:


> The covers for the 2 intakes snap out, you can try some filter floss or similar in the cover, the con is it will need to be closely monitored for clogging and renewal


That's what I was thinking too but I wasn't sure if there was something better in a sense. I love the flex but those intakes are annoying 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

I had bladder snails and I got an assassin snail (eats my shrimp) and a pea puffer. The pea puffer decimated all the snails but left the assassin snail alone because of it's size.


----------



## hirundo (May 2, 2020)

I see this is an old thread, but here goes. It's usually not a good idea to squash snails because they're hermaphrodites, and squashing them releases sperm and ova into the water. You can get an additional burst of eggs for every snail that you squash.


----------

